

Quora Chrome Extension - nichochar
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/official-quora-chrome-ext/blgpiknoghkmnhcneegdaknfckbkphhd

======
mtmail
It's an optional toolbar that shows a number of new items. Nobody is required
to install it and the description and screenshots are clear. I don't see how
that is spam.

------
dang
Please don't editorialize the titles of stories you post to HN. This one was
egregious: "Quora becoming desperate, makes browser extension to spam
notifications".

Totally not ok.

